# Jacksonville Shooting range options



## flag8r77 (Jun 24, 2008)

Have been shooting here in Jax for the past year or so. Stopped by the Gun Gallery today no Beach Blvd. and man, that place scares me. Too many young guys in there with their girlfriends playing around and no one in the shop is watching. On top of that it's a small range and the smoke is a killer.

I've been to the range in Orange Park a few times, Gateway, and this is much nicer and safer in my opinion. Any thoughts or suggestions?


----------



## casinoeye702 (Sep 17, 2008)

There are plenty of similar range out there that should not be open.
God knows what they are thinking.


----------



## cwbjaxfl (Apr 16, 2010)

bullseye gun range on atlantic is a great safe range


----------



## Cat (Apr 12, 2011)

GRPC Home



> And you get your kids in the 4-h Juniors, Our mission at the GRPC 4-H Juniors program is to teach children ages 10-18, gun safety and life's skills through the discipline of competitive rifle sports.
> 
> Under the charter of 4-H and in conjunction with GRPC, our Junior program is one of the most successful junior shooting programs in the country.
> 
> ...


 PS-We have had kids go to the Junior Olympics.Cost is just $10.00 dollars every quarter.Thats it, We have every thing for them.


----------

